# Costs of cordwood building



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I've been doing a lot of cordwood research today, but am having a hard time finding cost examples of real-life cordwood homes. I very much would like to compare the costs of cordwood with stick built but can't find a lot of info. 

Did find $10 sq. ft (daycreeK) but that was about it.

??


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
You probably already found the books by Rob Roy on cordwood construction?

http://www.cordwoodmasonry.com/booksandmedia.html

Gary


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

A lot depends on whether you have enough good timber on your site, whether it's already bucked to length, the cost of gas for the chainsaw (and a chainsaw if you don't have one) or the cost to have all or part delivered/cut/split.

Then you have to determine if you're going solid, weight-bearing monolithic walls, or doing post and beam with the cordwood just infill between the posts. That decision might be made for you based on the size wood you have available since a majority percentage of smaller logs (9" diameter or less) would tend to be used only as infill.

Then you have to factor whether the available timber is large enough diameter and long/straight enough to make any necessary beams, joists & rafters, or if you're going to need to purchase dimensional lumber or trusses for those. Sod, shingle, shake or metal roof? Also what kind of foundation are you planning on, and what size footprint?

All those things can make a huge difference in the cost per square foot.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

And, the electrical, plumbing, etc...We bought enough cedar to do a cordwood outbuilding that is about 30x40..the wood cost us $1,200. (cnd) Then we had to cut it, split it, do the concrete foundation, build the Post & beam, wood for the roof, metal roof sheeting, etc...final cost - don't know because it's still not finished. Cordwood is beautiful, but it is also time consuming and all the extrras are what adds up!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd imagine the $10/foot cost would be material cost.

Imho, alternative building is great, if you have lots of time, and little money. I built my current home for 7500. I had lots of time, and NO money.

If you have an outside job, you might be better off to go with more 'quickly built' materials. Your time is worth something. Add in your labor, and prices balloon quickly.

If you have access to free wood, and don't mind letting it cure a bit, then coming back and mortaring the cracks in a few months, and regular patching forever after (to keep the breeze and insects out), cordwood is probably a viable alternative.

I had a cord of cypress cordwood stockpiled, for a cordwood room, and eventually bailed. The heart cypress still cracked and checked... we have insects hereabouts, and having thousands of holes in my wall just plum scared me out of it.

Up north, where insects aren't a bother for 9 months out of the year? No problem.


----------

